# Weather people miss again.



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

We headed out at about 0600 with 2-3ft seas and they stayed that way all day with occasional 4fter. Ended up with five Spanish while we trolled the buoys. The tailgate is a F-150, as a frame of reference for their size. We got very frustrated at three barges though. We had the sow snappers ,20+ lbs, chewing on our props but they kept breaking us off. Usually we chum in deeper water so the use of lighter line, which is needed when chumming, is easy to control the fish with. Here it was one break off after another. Should we try 40-50lb flouro next time in this scenario? Vs the 20lb. So long story short there are alot of snapper with whiskers at the 3 barges. Sorry.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice haul!! I'm so shocked that the weather folks were wrong for the first time ever. Glad you got out!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Take some live baits (croakers and pinfish) with you next time and use as heavy a line as you want. They will be so focused on the live one they won't even notice the heavy line.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Ok thanks for the tip DFA


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Good job getting out despite the crappy forecast..:thumbup:

I prefer 50#-60# braid with 60# -80# flouro leader and tighten up my drag a bit for those big ARS. 

Good luck and tight lines,

Jimmy


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice, we went but it was 7;45 before I got the wife going, so we missed the better time. Did hook up 2 times but come off the hook. !


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I am glad to see someone was able to sneak out ... what with wind, waves and tropical storms. I think my garage is even sick of seeing me rig another lure. I hope we get a stretch of flat seas. We are due.


----------



## Reeb65 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Three Barges*

Had the same thing happen to me there about two weeks ago on a Thursday and we were the only boat on the wreck. I had my two kids with me 6 & 8 and had planned to go to the three barges so they could play with some smaller fish on light tackle. Didn't happen. As soon as the chum bag hit the water we had large reds in the 10-20 lb range swarming the transom. Needless to say we were out gunned and had alot of break offs but the kids had a blast watching the fish eat the bait 10' from the boat.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Where is 3 barges? Yes, offshore nub.

Pan


----------



## Reeb65 (Jun 12, 2012)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Where is 3 barges? Yes, offshore nub.
> 
> Pan


Thanks for the tip


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Where is 3 barges? Yes, offshore nub.
> 
> Pan


Look here for #'s
http://www.mbtdivers.com/Local Dives.htm


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like the next several days r gonna [finally] b NICE--Hooyah!!


Forecast as of 3:49 PM CDT on June 27, 2012
Waters From Pensacola Fl To Pascagoula Ms From 20 To 60 Nm- 
Waters From Destin To Pensacola Fl From 20 To 60 Nm- 
Tonight
Southeast winds around 10 knots. Seas 2 to 3 feet. 
Thursday
Southeast winds around 10 knots. Seas 1 to 2 feet. 
Thursday Night
South winds 5 to 10 knots. Seas 1 to 2 feet. 
Friday
Southwest winds 5 to 10 knots. Seas 1 to 2 feet. 
Friday Night
Southwest winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas around 2 feet. 
Saturday
Southwest winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas around 2 feet. 
Saturday Night
Southwest winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas around 2 feet. 
Sunday
Southwest winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas around 2 feet.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I was just looking at the forecast and thinking the same thing. Maybe we can finally get out this weekend.

Pan


----------

